

Bookmarks2 - The simplest bookmarking service in the Web - hoklrre
http://bookmarks2.com/
Manage your bookmarks the most convenient and easiest way.
It's absolutly Free. There is nothing superfluous, only that you really need. Try it and make sure in this!
======
gtoort
Nice simple service!

------
Tasm
Hm. I liked this.

